# CM9?



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

I saw an article on pulse that said CM9 was on its way to the thunderbolt, but I couldn't read the whole thing. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21407-cm9-in-the-works/


----------

